# I called it in 2010.



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Year 2000: Y2K

Year 2010: H1N1 (Kapn: "What's it gonna be in 2020 -- XSBS?) 

Year 2020: XSBS (aka "a flu")


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

2021: The Great Culling of the Population?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> 2021: The Great Culling of the Population?


Good point. Will you be getting the vaccine?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The covid is outside of me and I think I can keep it that way. Once that vaccine is in me I am stuck with it. Either way, no one lives forever.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am ranking in seventh priority group out of ten in Quebec. As more than 70% of the population could then be immune (from Covid or vaccine) and I am quite living outside society, I may not have the vaccine.

I used to live in a small mid-town where some 4000 people would gather at the crowded local hockey team arena each weak. I was shopping in empty stores those nights. Never had any vaccine, never got a flu !

My last flu hit me while I was working in Quebec city, commuting by bus... I don't work, nor take any bus anymore.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If anyone thinks that one a shot vaccine is a prevent-all, consider this,... You have to get a flu shot every year. And then it doesn't necessarily provide 100% protection. The vaccine is based on a prediction of what type of influenza virus will be out there during the following season. In 2016, there a mutation and the flu vaccine didn't give full coverage. I know because I had the flu shot and got a mild form. My daughter's family got it bad. At least I could look after my grand daughter who was 3 at the time.

And what about the common cold? Some people have been know to get it every frequently as every three months or so. The common cold is a variety of coronavirus. Coronavirus can mutate. We will be dealing with some form of the SARS-CoV-2 for a while. Maybe we will be fortunate enough to eliminate it in the near future, like smallpox - that one was was much nastier and deadly than the novel coronavirus.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I live in the virus hotbed of Edmonton. I live like an urban hermit. In the last week I have grocery shopping and accepted a parcel from Canada Post. That is it for face to face human contact. I will continue as such for the near future. Why? See above post. Thing is, most people will not contract the virus, but that is no excuse be cocky. I am thankful fro face-time. My photography club has regular meetings and workshops on Zoom. I am 70. I have a right to mild paranoia.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

@Robert1950 : As I remember seasonal flu vaccine succes rates were under 50 % in 2018 & 2019. It is just a bit higher than placebo ! In 2020, attack rate of seasonal flu is clearly lower as lock-down, masks, distance and hand-washing also prevent transmission of that virus. So seasonal flu vaccine is less than needed for this cold season.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@mawmow As with the current virus, influenza gets nasty with seniors.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I live like an urban hermit. In the last week I have grocery shopping and accepted a parcel from Canada Post. That is it for face to face human contact. I will continue as such for the near future.


Ditto. Groceries and trip to the village post office. (Also born 1950. Lol.)

My paranoia is all about a mandatory vaccine in order to travel to my cabin in Ontario. That's why I am calling the media-fuelled fear of covid "XSBS". I feel more threatened by bureaucratic over-reaction than by common carelessness which is to be expected.

Keep your distance and wash your hands. This is just common sense at any time. Pandemic or not.

I wore a mask to get groceries and when I took it off, the first thing I did was rub my itchy face with my filthy germ-ridden hand. That was ten days ago. Looks like I might make it...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i worked in the children's hospital, i had to get the flu vaccine to keep my job. the only years i got the flu, were the years i got the shot.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> Year 2000: Y2K
> 
> Year 2010: H1N1 (Kapn: "What's it gonna be in 2020 -- XSBS?)
> 
> Year 2020: XSBS (aka "a flu")


Wrong year for H1N1. She was all wrapped up by 2010.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> Wrong year for H1N1. She was all wrapped up by 2010.


Mere technicality. 😜😬❗


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Gonna be a strange Christmas.

As a family, we missed Easter, we missed Thanks Giving and now Christmas too. With no real end in sight

The people who came up with the whole "Skip The Dishes" concept couldn't have had better timing.
maybe they developed & planted the virus


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I only venture out for groceries or amazing deals on gear !!!  

The bare necessities of life ...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I only venture out for ...amazing deals on gear.


Frenchy hasn't had his mask off since March. 🤣😂😅


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

From what I've heard, the vaccine (Pfizer, anyway) may stop you from getting sick but not necessarily from being a carrier. If you hope to rely on Herd Immunity that may take some wind out of your sails.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got the flu shot last Friday. I spent 4 days with chills, excruciating headache and tiredness\listless. Glad I won't get the flu. I can hardly wait to see what the Covid vaccine will do to me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> From what I've heard, the vaccine (Pfizer, anyway) may stop you from getting sick but not necessarily from being a carrier. If you hope to rely on Herd Immunity that may take some wind out of your sails.


I'd be ok with everyone being immune to sickness and being a carrier.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> when i worked in the children's hospital, i had to get the flu vaccine to keep my job. the only years i got the flu, were the years i got the shot.


My wife pressured me into getting a seasonal flu shot a couple years ago, had never had one before due to the abysmally low success rates. Got the shot, was immediately sicker than I had ever been WITH a flu, and symptoms lasted 2-3 months. Never again. Covid vaccine, perhaps, but I tend to agree with XSBS.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I live in the virus hotbed of Edmonton. I live like an urban hermit. In the last week I have grocery shopping and accepted a parcel from Canada Post. That is it for face to face human contact. I will continue as such for the near future. Why? See above post. Thing is, most people will not contract the virus, but that is no excuse be cocky. I am thankful fro face-time. My photography club has regular meetings and workshops on Zoom. I am 70. I have a right to mild paranoia.


Not sure but it looks like it could be heading south again to here. Damn it edmonton keep the damned politicians there.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Last year I got my flu shot early and my wife procrastinated until she got some kind of bug over Christmas. I coasted through the whole Christmas season and never got sick. I credit my flu shot for keeping me safe. When I get a chance to get the Covid shot, I'll be in line waiting my turn. When the booster shot is available, I'll get that. One week after that I'm going to give Covid 19 the finger and go on with my life.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> the only years i got the flu, were the years i got the shot.





alphasports said:


> Got the shot, was immediately sicker than I had ever been WITH a flu, and symptoms lasted 2-3 months. Never again


I've only had the shot twice in my life and they were the only times that I really got sick, bad. pfft to a shot.
I'll see how the rest of the planet turns out before deciding on becoming a hermit. lol


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Best vaccine for pretty much all ailments is very regular, serious exercise (20-30 hrs/month) and fresh air, to maintain a higher metabolic rate. Works for me, YMMV.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

alphasports said:


> Best vaccine for pretty much all ailments is very regular, serious exercise (20-30 hrs/month) and fresh air, to maintain a higher metabolic rate.


No it's not
Best vaccine is a vaccine


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> when i worked in the children's hospital, i had to get the flu vaccine to keep my job. the only years i got the flu, were the years i got the shot.


That can be explained. You were more likely to have been exposed to the influenza virus at the children's hospital. These vaccines are best on best possible scenario. They aren't 100%, but they reduce the possibility of getting the flu, or reduce the severity of it. As I noted above I intentionally exposed myself to the influenza virus because I had the flu shot. Some one had to look after my grand daughter. I only got a mild and I'm a senior. When you were not exposed to a higher risk situation, the likelihood of contracting was much lower. It really is a numbers game to an extent.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

alphasports said:


> Best vaccine for pretty much all ailments is very regular, serious exercise (20-30 hrs/month) and fresh air, to maintain a higher metabolic rate. Works for me, YMMV.


Almost all ailments....nope. Doesn't work for pneumonia or bronchitis.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm getting my first flu shot in probably 14 years tomorrow. Hopefully I don't get sick.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I had a flu once in the last three decades. It was awful but lasted only about 12 hours. 

No need to analyze anything. Whatever I am doing, it is correct. It ain't broken so I ain't fixing it. 

I never take the normal flu shot. Sure as shit ain't volunteering for this Frankenstein vaccine.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I watched Addams Family a lot. I swear I never once saw IT on the phone. But that was then. Even the Hutterites all have phones now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I watched Addams Family a lot. I swear I never once saw IT on the phone. But that was then. Even the Hutterites all have phones now.


Wasn't he in a phonebooth once?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I very rarely get sick and have only had the flu twice. The two times I had the flu I was absolutely floored.... brutal nausea, cold chills that had me wrapped in blankets, a heating pad and still shivering and teeth chattering uncontrollably. Both times I lost around 15 lbs and it lasted almost two weeks and were easily the most miserable experiences of my life. 

Also the only two times I ever took a flu shot.

Your results may (and likely will) vary.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't got sick (like flu) in the winter since I started getting the shot every year.
Not saying other people don't, but the numbers very much favour getting it. Maybe for every person on here that got the flu from the shot, another 10,000 people didn't get the flu because they got the shot. 
There are always exceptions, and I think we are more likely to hear from them rather than all the people who had no issues.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

_Insert anecdotal evidence that "proves" my narrative_


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

It's not just anecdotal. There's been lotsa movies too. Scientific breakthroughs always lead to disaster. 

And aliens are never well-intentioned. Especially K-pac.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

KapnKrunch said:


> I never take the normal flu shot. Sure as shit ain't volunteering for this Frankenstein vaccine.


You'll be fine as long as you stay away from people and wear a mask if you have to go out. Eventually, enough of us who get the vaccine will create herd immunity and you'll be able to go back to your normal life. 😷

I'm more concerned that the people who take the vaccine may turn into Zombies than Frankenstein.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I haven't got sick (like flu) in the winter since I started getting the shot every year.
> Not saying other people don't, but the numbers very much favour getting it. Maybe for every person on here that got the flu from the shot, another 10,000 people didn't get the flu because they got the shot.
> There are always exceptions, and I think we are more likely to hear from them rather than all the people who had no issues.


Same for me.
Important to get it early in the season. Getting a flu shot 10 days before you cone down with the flu is NOT a reflection on the role or capability of the vaccine. Immune systems are competent but slow learners. Developing a sufficient protective response takes time. Easy to get a shot catch the flu before your immune system catches up, and blame the vaccine.

My concern for the current vaccines is that some folks are going to think that a poke in the shoulder makes them bulletproof tomorrow, and they're going to either get infected, or shed virus to others, or both, because they start behaving in risky ways.

Provincial and federal governments have an endless laundry list of things they'd rather be spending your tax dollars on than large scale immunization programs. They spend it on immunization programs because NOT doing so would cost a LOT more in the long run, and provide even less money to spend on that laundry list of things you and your compatriots all asked for.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm more concerned about how important a 'vaccine passport' will be going forward. Will we need one to fly? Will we need one to go to large shows or sporting events? Will we eventually need one to access just about anything? Govts run amok with over-reach isn't just a sci-fi thing, it happens in real life.


But I have no clue what any of this has to do with MS software used to manipulate data from Satan's Accounting Program. Seems to be a non-sequitur to me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I haven't got sick (like flu) in the winter since I started getting the shot every year.
> Not saying other people don't, but the numbers very much favour getting it. Maybe for every person on here that got the flu from the shot, another 10,000 people didn't get the flu because they got the shot.
> There are always exceptions, and I think we are more likely to hear from them rather than all the people who had no issues.


Apparently the rna-style shot doesn't contain any of the virus itself so I'm guessing you can't get sick (from the virus in the shot) in the same way as you can from the flu shot.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> You'll be fine as long as you stay away from people and wear a mask if you have to go out. Eventually, enough of us who get the vaccine will create herd immunity and you'll be able to go back to your normal life. 😷
> 
> I'm more concerned that the people who take the vaccine may turn into Zombies than Frankenstein.


Dang. The flu was bad enough, now I gotta worry about vaccine zombies too! 😄👍


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Apparently the rna-style shot doesn't contain any of the virus itself so I'm guessing you can't get sick (from the virus in the shot) in the same way as you can from the flu shot.


You can't from a flu shot either.

Your body may react to the vaccine with some flu-like symptoms (and feel like you have the flu) but you don't actually get the flu from it. And you can still get the flu after getting a flu shot, it isn't 100% (it is their 'best guess' based on what flu virus's were active 6 months ago in the southern hemisphere). Minor differences to some, but none the less.


----------



## cifac88 (Apr 4, 2012)

The discussion here seems to be a reflection of the larger discussion across the country. It's great to discuss, but with the advent of the internet and social media the danger is that these anecdotal stories are being disseminated and read more than actual evidence-based reports, which undoubtedly is leading to the rise of misinformation and the formation of these 'radical' groups (anti-maskers, anti-vax, etc). Anyone can spread whatever they want, ironically much like a virus. What I think we need to do is remember where we came from: we are here, writing on our computers in the safety of comfortable homes very largely because of science. We don't understand how a lot of this stuff works, but we embrace it and enjoy it, and it makes our lives better. And nothing in our human world is more rigorously tested than the evidence on which we base much of our medical knowledge, and we simply have to trust that. Vaccines _generally_ work; they have saved millions upon millions of people, and will continue to do so. Watch out for hubris, and take your flu shot.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Dang. The flu was bad enough, now I gotta worry about vaccine zombies too! 😄👍


And they'll all be healthcare worker zombies so we'll all be screwed!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hopefully they’ll be the slow zombie variety. Fast zombies are terrifying.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Where is @laristotle with a picture of a zombified nurse approaching with a hypodermic?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 340445


Well, that's one way to the front of the line. You get your shot, you get lucky - and you get to live forever.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@laristotle nailed it within minutes! 

Good to know there are some things you can count on in these uncertain times. 

Thank you!!! 🤣😂😅


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

cifac88 said:


> The discussion here seems to be a reflection of the larger discussion across the country. It's great to discuss, but with the advent of the internet and social media the danger is that these anecdotal stories are being disseminated and read more than actual evidence-based reports, which undoubtedly is leading to the rise of misinformation and the formation of these 'radical' groups (anti-maskers, anti-vax, etc). Anyone can spread whatever they want, ironically much like a virus. What I think we need to do is remember where we came from: we are here, writing on our computers in the safety of comfortable homes very largely because of science. We don't understand how a lot of this stuff works, but we embrace it and enjoy it, and it makes our lives better. And nothing in our human world is more rigorously tested than the evidence on which we base much of our medical knowledge, and we simply have to trust that. Vaccines _generally_ work; they have saved millions upon millions of people, and will continue to do so. Watch out for hubris, and take your flu shot.


Good advise. I just believe information from the people that know what their talking about and ignore the one's that don't.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife works at Health Canada, and attended a webinar on food safety issues related to Covid-19 this morning. She was impressed that HC scientists had embarked on this early in the game, and could provide such a fullsome picture. Some highlights:
1) None of the animal species we eat are susceptible to catching the virus (well, unless mink is a part of your diet, I suppose). That said,virus can be shed *onto* food by the humans involved in harvesting or preparing it. A good rinse with water takes care of that, though.
2) The virus survives nicely in colder temperatures. It is killed by temperatures above around 57C or more. Too high of a temperature for human fever to get at it, but at least stuff doesn't have to reach boiling temperature to be sanitized.
3) The virus CAN survive the human digestive tract and will show up in your poop. I'll assume you are normally washing your hands, but this is even more reason to. Note that this is _whole virus_, not biomarkers of virus like some public health folks are looking for in city sewage. If your job involves cleaning public toilets, though, DO be careful, and wear PPE.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 340445


You take the nurses and I'll take the strippers. Go Jenna




{From a secret ('merican) gov't project that's gotten out of control.}


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for this. I'm going for my covid19 shot today. 😷


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Heather Hiscox on CBC got her AstraZeneca shot yesterday and she's back on her show this morning. Glad she made it.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 359327
> 
> 
> Heather Hiscox on CBC got her AstraZeneca shot yesterday and she back on her show this morning. Glad she made it.


So she says... so she says.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Vaccine Passport (bear in mind that you get a passport based on something that isn't 100% effective, which means you could have Covid and still enter with the public and transmit):









Covid passports could be used for clothes shops 'like H&M and Next'


Downing Street did not rule out 'Covid status certificates' being needed to visit non-essential shops in future




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 359327
> 
> 
> Heather Hiscox on CBC got her AstraZeneca shot yesterday and she's back on her show this morning. Glad she made it.


I dont watch CBC but she looks like the Cryptkeeper.
2 things americans get right...the vax rollout and finding attractive women to read the news, weather, sports.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a post removed (no idea what it was) for violating standards. It was not intentionally placed there to antagonize. Thanks.


----------

